# Ideas on a seat stay bracket for water bottle cages?



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone toyed with this idea? I have a Raleigh RXM I am trying to add some mount capacity to. It has rear rack mounts, and a rotor bolt in there through the lower bolt of a water bottle cage is great, but I'll need a bracket for the top bolt. Perhaps connecting it to the seat stay.

I would just align the cage with the seatstay and use some tape/clamps, but when mocking that up, I don't have the heel clearance on this bike for it, hence trying to bring the cage more upright.

Here are some photos, any ideas? A p-clamp with a 3-4" end would be perfect. I'm fine spending a few bucks on a bracket if someone makes one or DIY'ing one...cheers


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I've done it on my Gen 1 Fargo, as you described - the lower bottle cage hole bolted to the rack mount, and the upper cage hole attached to the seat stay using a p-clamp. In my case I didn't have any heel interference.

Since the cages weren't straight up vertical, I used Lezyne Flow cages (one left-side and one right-side) to give the bottle some additional support underneath.

Worked great, though I've only used them once on a ~50 mile gravel ride where I needed the additional water capacity. 

Long-term durability is unknown - I suspect the p-clamps are the weak link and would eventually fail, but it's easy to carry a few spares.

A longer arm on the p-clamp might work in your case; I'd be concerned about the lack of support on the upper cage bolt - seems like the only thing really keeping it from vibrating excessively (and eventually failing) would be the lower bolt in the rack mount.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Or this

b-rad double bottle cage adapter


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

even if your feet clear
trail side obstacles will knock it off or worse, into your wheel


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

https://bikepacking.com/gear/accessories/extra-bottle-cages-surly-ecr/

That's where I got the idea. I'll toy around with a DIY bracket or a p-clamp mod. This is for road and gravel all days and bikepacking.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

There are water bottle options for the stem, bars, downtube and behind the seat as well.


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

I've used the small USB's (Universal Support Bolts) from King Cage with no problems on singletrack for mounting cages to the seat stays.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

I’d 2nd the King Cage USB’s. 2 pair and you’d be GTG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Lithified said:


> https://bikepacking.com/gear/accessories/extra-bottle-cages-surly-ecr/
> 
> That's where I got the idea. I'll toy around with a DIY bracket or a p-clamp mod. This is for road and gravel all days and bikepacking.


I built up a Surly ECR from a frameset this spring. I saw the same article on bikepacking.com, and while it sounds like it worked well, it looks a little too "hack" for my taste. I just ordered a couple Wolftooth Components B-RAD 2 brackets for mine. Given the Uber-flexible ECR/Troll/Ogre dropout design, I'll be able to use two of the M5 holes in the dropout (spaced ~38mm C-C) to mount the lower slotted portion of the B-RAD 2, then put a bottle cage up top. I'll post a picture once I receive them and get them installed.

I do have a couple King Cage Top Cap mounts on the shelf, too. NICE product. I'd be using one on my ECR if I hadn't decided to run a Sinewave Reactor USB charger as my top cap.

Craig


----------

